# [Risolto]Acquisizione dell'oggetto COM di VirtualBox non riu

## ilnanny

Ciao 

Ho installato Oracle VirtualBox seguendo la guida dal wiki https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/VirtualBox.

al riavvio  ho provato più volte ad eseguire il programma  ma ricevo questo errore :

```
Acquisizione dell'oggetto COM di VirtualBox non riuscita.

L'applicazione sarà terminata immediatamente.

-Dettagli

RC chiamante: 

NS_BASE_STREAM_WOULD_BLOCK (0x80470007)
```

Se provo a lanciare virtualbox da root ,il programma si avvia.

-- Qualche dettaglio;

```
$: groups

sys disk lp wheel floppy uucp audio cdrom video cdrw usb users plugdev vboxusers vboxsf vboxguest ilnanny
```

```
#: equery u virtualbox

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for app-emulation/virtualbox-5.2.10:

 U I

 + + alsa                     : Add support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)

 - - debug                    : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see

                                https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Quality_Assurance/Backtraces

 - - doc                      : Add extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc). It is recommended to enable per package instead of globally

 - - headless                 : Build without any graphic frontend

 - - java                     : Add support for Java

 - - libressl                 : Use dev-libs/libressl instead of dev-libs/openssl when applicable (see also the ssl useflag)

 - - lvm                      : Build VBoxVolInfo that needs devicemapper from sys-fs/lvm2.

 + + opengl                   : Add support for OpenGL (3D graphics)

 + + pam                      : Add support for PAM (Pluggable Authentication Modules) - DANGEROUS to arbitrarily flip

 - - pax_kernel               : Apply patch needed for pax enabled kernels.

 - - pulseaudio               : Add support for PulseAudio sound server

 - - python                   : Add optional support/bindings for the Python language

 + + python_targets_python2_7 : Build with Python 2.7

 + + qt5                      : Add support for the Qt 5 application and UI framework

 + + sdk                      : Enable building of SDK

 + + udev                     : Controls installation of special USB udev rules.

 - - vboxwebsrv               : Build and install the VirtualBox webservice

 - - vnc                      : Enable VNC (remote desktop viewer) support
```

```
#: emerge --info

Portage 2.3.24 (python 2.7.14-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0, gcc-6.4.0, glibc-2.25-r11, 4.16.7-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.16.7-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:     6025844 total,   4974088 free

KiB Swap:   16777212 total,  16777212 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 08 May 2018 17:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 1ec1595e6328e5f68dd1ce669e2841e052360c55

sh bash 4.4_p12

ld ld di GNU (Gentoo 2.29.1 p3) 2.29.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p12::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.14-r1::gentoo, 3.5.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.35.5::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.15.1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.29.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            6.4.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.16-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.25-r11::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: no

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

x-portage

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.evowise.com/gentoo/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j5 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 audiofile berkdb build bzip2 cli consolekit crypt cxx dbus dri dvd flac fortran gdbm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg modules mp3 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg openmp openrc pam pamxkb pcre png policykit readline seccomp ssl startup-notification svg symlink tcpd udev unicode wifi xattr zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon plan sheets stage words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="it it_IT" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LIRC_DEVICES="audio audio_alsa serial" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22 ruby23" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

--

Ringrazio tutti anticipatamente.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che permessi ha la cartella .VirtualBox nella tua home?

EDIT: 

https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=80150

----------

## ilnanny

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Che permessi ha la cartella .Virtualbox nella tua home?

 

```
ls -l /home/ilnanny/.config/VirtualBox

totale 264

-rw------- 1 root root   1237  8 mag 20.23 compreg.dat

-rw------- 1 root root   1289  8 mag 20.24 selectorwindow.log

-rw------- 1 root root   1129  8 mag 19.24 selectorwindow.log.1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 205923  6 mag 17.53 vbox-ssl-cacertificate.crt

-rw------- 1 root root   2644  8 mag 20.24 VBoxSVC.log

-rw------- 1 root root   2610  8 mag 19.24 VBoxSVC.log.1

-rw------- 1 root root   2982  6 mag 17.54 VBoxSVC.log.2

-rw------- 1 root root   1301  8 mag 20.24 VirtualBox.xml

-rw------- 1 root root   1301  8 mag 19.24 VirtualBox.xml-prev

-rw------- 1 root root  26745  8 mag 20.23 xpti.dat
```

la cartella Virtualbox si trova solo in ~.config

----------

## ilnanny

Scusa @fedeliallalinea

ho letto solo adesso l'Edit..

Ho dei piccoli problemi con l'Adsl stasera.

--

il problema è che nella home non ho proprio la cartella .VirtualBox

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il problema e' che lanciandolo da root (con sudo probabilmente) ti ha cambiato lo user alla cartella .config/VirtualBox .

Prova a cambiare l'owner della cartella

```
# chown -R <nome_utente>:<gruppo> /home/ilnanny/.config/VirtualBox 
```

----------

## ilnanny

chown -R ilnanny:ilnanny /home/ilnanny/.config/VirtualBox

Grazie mille .

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ilnanny wrote:*   

> chown -R ilnanny:ilnanny /home/ilnanny/.config/VirtualBox

 

Si scusa ho confuso con chroot  :Laughing: 

----------

